# Can you hear me now ???? VS..



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Can you hear me now ???? VS.. the Cell Phone Thread 

OK gang What Cell Phone company are you with ?
Verizon Wireless Here!
Post your Cell Phone Company Here:


Verizon Wireless added 1.9 million net new customers. Excluding acquisitions, this is the largest quarterly customer increase in the history of the wireless industry. Wireless has added 6.9 million net new customers over the past 12 months and now has a total of 47.4 million customers nationwide


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Verizon Wireless Here!


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

Verizon


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

Nextel (soon to be Sprint). Only because everyone else I work w/ has one (direct connect). Otherwise, I wouldn't. Signal sucks.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Verizon


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

NEXTEL


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I have Nextel which SUCKS and my contract is up on August 11th and then I am going to Verizon! I had Verizon before and I liked it alot so I'm going back.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

MSP75";p="69927 said:


> Nextel (soon to be Sprint). Only because everyone else I work w/ has one (direct connect). Otherwise, I wouldn't. Signal sucks.


 I totaly agree :x


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Nextel.

It's a little pricier than other plans, but for the direct connect (as most of the other guys have it), it's worth it for me.

I've had good luck with the signal...better than Voicestream/T-Mobile (which was HORRIBLE when I had it; the fact that the crappy Nokia phone didn't have an external antenna didn't help at all, either).


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

nextel and verizon. i am ditching verizon as soon as i can come up w/ the extra $200 EARLY CANCELLATION FEE. the wife and i are on a family plan w/ verizon, i think i get better clarity and signal w/ nextel down here in VA, me my wife and i can hardly hear each other about 40% of the damn time. but nextel's text messaging licks the sweat of a dead mans balls. but the gps and DC is great.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Nextel here only time I have problem with signal is at my house but that seeems to be with every company. I also like the direct connect that makes it worth it.


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Sprint here on Family Plan with Wife. Get 23% business discount/month with unlimited web access/text messaging. Best part is that Sprint is the only company with signal in our town! Our contract is up in October and I expect to get an even better deal to sign on for another 2 years.

I've had Verizon for >5 years, no discounts, no rebates on phones, and no signal in town! Verizon also did something that I really didn't appreciate . . . they "rolled over" my contract each year automatically, thus always put us in an ETF mode if we wanted to drop the contract.

Similar with Cingular (very early on) and later AT&amp;T.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

........ the only thing that realy is annoying about NEXTEL for me is when someone alerts me first rather than chirping me I work nights people, when you alert me at 2, 3pm I'm sleeping!!!!! if I'm awake, I'll answer you when you chirp me.



Amen to that!!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Cingular/AT&amp;T it's all about the coverage...Out here I get great coverage with Cingular/AT&amp;T

I don't even think Nextel knows we exist.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

What's worse than people alerting rather than chirping (bleeping as I call it) is when they start talking right away on the first bleep!!! DAMN that's annoying. I'll be at work, asleep, in the car, whatever, and I'll hear "yap yap yappity yap" and there's someone blabbing over my damn phone!! Stupid people, learn some Nextel etiquette!


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Ditto on the Nextel. I only have it to DC everyone when using the radio would be less than proper, otherwise I'd chuck the the thing off a high building. As for people alerting before chirping, I put the alert volume to 0 and set it to de-alert after 1 minute. Eventually people realize that that won't work anymore.


----------



## USNMA (May 2, 2005)

I have Nextel, service isn't too bad down in VA the DC is great. However I am begining to re-consider this last drive back to MA I had no service for a decent portion of the trip. Makes it tough to drive 9 hours with a few other vehicles and no comms...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Verizon Wireless here. Also it's real helpful if you have more than one Verizon service as well for you can Clump the bills into one and you save some money.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Nextel for now. Besides the three-thirty in the afternoon wake-up alerts, what drives me nuts is when someone DCs you and then talks, and talks, and keeps talking. There's no way to interupt him, I can't change modes while he's talking and the only thing I can do is wait him out or turn off the phone... and its ALWAYS at the absolute worst moment he could beep me at. I used to have sprint back in the late 90's... like everyone else, I switched to use the direct connect feature.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

badogg88";p="69997 said:


> What's worse than people alerting rather than chirping (bleeping as I call it) is when they start talking right away on the first bleep!!! DAMN that's annoying. I'll be at work, asleep, in the car, whatever, and I'll hear "yap yap yappity yap" and there's someone blabbing over my damn phone!! Stupid people, learn some Nextel etiquette!


yep, nothing like being at the parents house and the NEXTEL shouts out "Hey, you F'ing whore! What the hell are you doing?" :? Will probably go with Cingular soon.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

RPD931";p="70053 said:


> yep, nothing like being at the parents house and the NEXTEL shouts out "Hey, you F'ing whore! What the hell are you doing?" :? Will probably go with Cingular soon.


Hahhahaha That's funny!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

The comments about DC alerts, chirping, or chirp and right into talking are so true. That seems to be something exclusive to POs and COs. My civilian friends use DC during my normal wake period. PO/COs think if they are up, you are up. I am guilty of it too.


----------



## PO42PD (Aug 4, 2004)

USMCMP5811";p="69970 said:


> NEXTEL here, although the signal does suck in a lot of places, the dirrect connect saves me ton's of cake........ the only thing that realy is annoying about NEXTEL for me is when someone alerts me first rather than chirping me :evil: I work nights people, when you alert me at 2, 3pm I'm sleeping!!!!! :evil: if I'm awake, I'll answer you when you chirp me.


Nextel here as well and I couldn't agree with you more. As for alerting, don't bother with it. A single chirp will wake me up, even if I've worked a double and have another double coming up.

As for the signal, I have pretty good luck with it, unless I'm in a building (too much brick and cement). There are the occasional spots on the roads where the service sucks, but it's the same thing with my wife's XM radio signal, too many trees is usually the cause. Also the service is getting better up north. I was able to use it up in central VT back in September and I can use it all the way up to Augusta, ME. Service used to stop in the Freeport area.


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

NEXTEL worst goddamn cell phone ever. Give me my bag phone back again.


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

Verizon + Nextel...just got Nextel and may be dropping it quicker than I signed up for it depending on the situation that happens with this...

http://www.masscops.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=70113&sid=bae62306e2b1a1fec5044a8e6122d29f#70113


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

I had a Nextel flip-brick "squawky-talkie" in a previous job. DC worked OK even in areas where cell signal was very poor, but between people stepping on one another and the 20# spring on the DC button (would make our AG proud . . . it's all for safety :evil: ), I hated the thing.

Now I have two questions for those that love Nextel for their DC:

- With most folks getting plans that allow them to call unlimited to those on the same service, what makes DC such a big deal?

- With each of the major players (Verizon, Cingular and Sprint) offering their own version of DC, what makes the Nextel version so special? [Nextel was the first one with DC, but I suspect that technology has caught up and perhaps passed them by.]


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Sprint, it will only get better with the Nextel merger and if you are military you get discount.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Cingular here and I have no complaints


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Barbrady";p="70122 said:


> Sprint, it will only get better with the Nextel merger and if you are military you get discount.


Not just military. The list of companies/orgs with discounts fills MANY pages. Then there are loyalty discounts (5 and 10%) on top of this.

The discounts listed in the following posts require that you (or your spouse) be an employee of these businesses:
http://www.sprintusers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50856

http://www.sprintusers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51554

Agreed that the merger of Nextel and Sprint should result in better pricing for Nextel customers and some good features for both groups. Since the discounts are based on employee volume, they are re-negotiated each year and thus can go up or down accordingly.


----------



## ShortyCO (Mar 15, 2005)

Cingular/At&amp;t, I have had them since 2001 and i haven't had any problems. In fact it has gotten much better service wise. And no roaming....


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Nextel. I like their service over both Verizon and Cingular.


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Verizon, because it works.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

I prefer nextel, they offer a good service and a fair price for their plans


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Hello, I have Nextel and I am an Alertaholic!!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

The meeting is right after the next time I wake you up out of a sound sleep!

BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP... :lol:


----------

